# US Airways



## CHASE DVHS (Aug 20, 2005)

Should US Airways order 777's or more A330's?


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

First they should keep their "current" dark blue paint scheme. I think the A330's in US Airways colors look beautiful. I don't see a point in them getting 777's at this time since they seem to be struggling to make money.


----------

